# Suche FU für verschiedene Motoren



## tmsidr (7 März 2021)

Moin,
ich suche einen FU, dem ich mit jedem Start die Motor Parameter wie Strom etc, entweder per Logo oder Arduino etc., neu parametrieren kann.

Hintergrund:
Mehrere verschiedene Ruehrwerke mit je 0,75kw bis 1,8kw Motoren.

Diese Ruehrwerke laufen aber nur 2 mal im Jahr fuer maximal 3 Wochen und dann auch nur jede Stunde fuer 2-3 Minuten.

Fuer jedes Ruehrwerk ist ein FU mir daher viel zu teuer. (S400-1200 auch) 

Ich habe die Hoffnung, ich kann mit einem 1,8kw FU jeden der Motoren, auch den 0,75kw Motor, nacheinander einzeln fuer die 2 Minuten je Stunde ansteuern.

Dazu muss ich aber die Motorparameter fuer jeden Motor einzeln in den FU laden koennen.

Denn ich muss neben ein paar anderen Parameter, am liebsten auch den Drehmoment jedes einzelnen Motor abgreifen koennen.
Denn das Ruehr Produkt wird innerhalb der 3 Wochen immer fester. Ab einem bestimmten Wert darf der Motor nicht mehr laufen.

Sollte das NUR mit dem Drehmoment nicht gehen, koennte ich noch darauf verzichten und die Viskositaet des Produkts einzeln messen.

Trotzdem muss ich ja den 1,8kw FU auch auf den 0,75kw Motor anpassen oder?

Hat wer einer von euch eine Idee fuer einen moeglichen FU?


----------



## Blockmove (7 März 2021)

Mehrere Parametersätze ist eigentlich bei den meisten Umrichtern Standard.
Allerdings sind es meist nur 2-3 Parametersätze.
Alternativ kannst du auch über eine Schnittstelle Parameter ändern.
Mit Logo funktioniert das allerdings nicht.
Aduino ... Es gibt ja fast nichts was damit nicht geht


----------



## JSEngineering (7 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aduino ... Es gibt ja fast nichts was damit nicht geht



Oder irgendeine Kleist-Steuerung, die z.B. Modbus RTU kann.

Wie viele Motortypen sind es denn?


----------



## Senator42 (7 März 2021)

Wenn ein FU den Iststrom liefern kann,
könnte man dann nicht damit auf die "Viskosität" schliessen?
Egal welcher Motor gerade damit läuft.

Ich habe z.b. einen SEW-FU, der mittels CAN den Iststrom liefert.
CAN an Arduino, Wemos ist ja auch kein Problem.
Ich habe auch eine S7 mit integrierten (!) CAN im Einsatz..

Auch andere Hersteller liefern CAN, Modbus etc.


----------



## Pferdle (7 März 2021)

Wie kommt der eine FU zu unterschiedlichen Rührwerken?
Warum ist zum rühren überhaupt ein FU notwendig?
Wer schaltet die zur richtigen Zeit ein und aus?
Wie viele davon sind unterschiedlich?
Wie viele Rührwerke sind es denn?

Wie wäre folgender Ansatz?
Ein FU, eingestellt auf den maximalen Nennstrom, betreibst wechselseitig mehrere unterschiedliche Motoren, welche je nach Leistung, passende Motorschutzschalter vorgeschaltet haben…


----------



## zako (7 März 2021)

... das aktuelle Drehmoment wäre wohl das geeignetste Maß für die Viskosität 
Der Stromistwert allein beinhaltet auch den Magnetisierungsstrom, der gerade bei Teillast dann dominant wäre. 
Oder Du hast eine (netzseitige) Leistungsmessung (aber da bräuchtest Du schon was Vernünftiges, z.B. SENTRON PAC4200). 

Zumindest bräuchtest Du dann einen Antrieb mit einer guten geberlosen feldorientierten Regelung, wobei Dein Rührwerk wohl bei Drehzahlen >10% der Motornenndrehzahl läuft (das sollte dann der gewählte Umrichter dann auch beherrschen). Am besten wäre es, wenn Du Deine Motoren in Datensätzen hinterlegen könntest (die Du per antriebsbasierten Messverfahren einlernen könntest). Das Dein Umrichter ein paar Nummern größer ist als der kleinste Motor ist in Deinen Fall noch okay (von einem namhaften Hersteller kenne ich den Faktor 4, was so noch gehen sollte (irgendwann würden die Messwandler etc. zu grob für zu kleine Motoren).


----------



## sunny22 (13 März 2021)

Wenn du einen FU mit Modbus TCP nimmst wie z.b. diesen hier https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/frequenzumrichter/1224328/ oder einen anderen mit TCP Optionskarte und die LOGO als Modbus Client konfigurierst wie hier gezeigt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbBBWU0CpWA sollte das machbar sein. Der Ausgang des FU muss dann über diverse Schütze an die verschiedenen Motoren geschaltet werden.


----------



## foe (8 April 2021)

Danfoss Fu´s haben 4 Parametersätze die über digitale Eingänge angewählt werden können. Das Drehmoment kann über den analogen Ausgang als 4-20 mA Signal ausgegeben werden. Bei einem 2,2kW FU ist die kleinste einstellbare Motorleistung 0,5kW.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Plan_B (8 April 2021)

Die Danfoss-Umrichter enthalten auch einen kleinen Logic-Controller, mit dem Du direkt die beschriebene Logicfunktion realisieren könntest.
Eventuell könnte eine zusätzliche E/A-Karte erforderlich sein, sofern Du auch die Motorschütze darüber ansteuern möchtest.
Den Ansatz mit der FU-Auslegung nach dem größten Motor mit nachgeschalteten MSS halte ich für Geldverschwendung, zumal die Auslegung der MSS nach einem FU auch nicht ohne ist.
Ein aktueller Umrichter schützt einen angeschlossenen Motor sehr effektiv.

PS: Zugegeben, der Logic-Controller ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## spstiger (14 April 2021)

Bei unseren Umrichtern von Kinco ist das aktuelle Drehmoment in Modbus-Parameter 0x330E (HEX) also Adresse 413070 hinterlegt. Die aktuelle Leistung ist in 0x3308 also 413064. Das ist leider in der Doku nur sehr schwer zu finden und die Adressen sind jeweils in Hex angegeben, muss man umrechnen. z.B. https://www.hexadecimaldictionary.com/hexadecimal/0x330E/


----------



## doctorVLT (7 Mai 2021)

Hi, wie schon gesagt wurde haben Danfoss FUs 4 umschaltbare Parametersätze. Kannst je Satz die Motordaten usw. eingeben. Quasi 4 FU´s in einem.
Umschaltbar/anwählbar direkt am LCP Display oder Schalter (Digitaleingang Klemme 12 auf irgendeinen).

Anwendung und Rührgut sowie x beliebige Motorentypen gehen auch.

BSP: FC302 mit T5 (400V) und 1,5 oder 2,2kW FU (schau ob Motorstrom passt).

Gruß
DOC


----------

